# New to the forum



## greenwitch (May 24, 2009)

Well so fare I have made a grandfather clock with thirteen clock face. A FCG and a haunted book shelf.. I now need to float some orbs but im not quite sure how to do that.. I dont have a fan that can push enough air to float a beach ball. Any ideas from anyone would be great..
OH ya, Im part of a non profit organization that sets up in an 100 year old court house and deck it out from top to bottom! The public loves it. We run for about a week up to halloween. Fun Fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Green!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum GW


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Merry Meet greenwitch. Welcome to a great forum! We'd love to see that court house. (never thought I'd say that!!!)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome GW. Yes indeed, we would love to see some pics of your projects and of the court house..


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

PICS PICS PICS. Everyone loves PICS. Welcome and well met GW.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, GW.


----------



## greenwitch (May 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!!
Yes PICS soon to come.. Just have to figure out how to post them.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Greenwitch!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love old buildings. Alot of us haunters try to come up with an old ambiance, and you have it already. About pictures, I think you have to have 10 posts to be able to post pictures.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like loads of fun!
Welcome Aboard!!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------

